#ubuntu-tablet 2012-07-15
<Barbas> hi
<Barbas> is this about ubuntu on mainstream tablets (e.g. sold with android) or about one special tablet model that runs ubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> As far as I know is this channel about brainstorming on how to get Ubuntu ready as the single installation on tablets. No need to question specs as the current stage should be about software Barbas
<popey> basically, yes
<MrChrisDruif> Hurray, I was right. (I think I've been told before by popey)
<Barbas> ok thx
